# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Anketa (kratka) o Rodinom forumu i portalu

## BusyBee

Drage forumasice i forumasi,
molim vas da u naredna dva dana odvojite 5 minuta vremena i ispunite kratku anketu o Rodinom forumu i portalu.
Informacije nam trebaju kao prilog dokumentaciji o nasem e-volonterstvu.

Anketa je ovdje, slobodno pozovite prijateljice/prijatelje za koje znate da sudjeluju na forumu (barem kao posjetitelji) ili citaju portal: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...OW5WUTdmN0E6MQ

Hvala!

----------


## puntica

Podižem

----------


## BigBlue

U povodu konferencije je bila anketa o dojenju, ali nigdje nisam našla rezultate. Jeste li to negdje objavili?

----------


## rafi&gabi

ispunjeno     :Very Happy:

----------


## ivarica

> U povodu konferencije je bila anketa o dojenju, ali nigdje nisam našla rezultate. Jeste li to negdje objavili?



još nismo

----------


## Puella

Ocekujemo rezultate  :Smile:

----------

